# Bass set up for technical death metal!



## Jesus the killer (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi guys , can Someone tell me the set up for bass in technical death metal? I'm searching for a very bad ass sound without distorsion! I'm using for pedal a "MXR bass d.i.+" my bass is a bass from liutherie  thanks


----------



## DJTanZen (Mar 10, 2014)

i use the same pedal, i do recommend having a little distortion it helps you to stand out a little and i also highly recommend turning the bass eq down and boosting the mids to about 10-11 and treble to about 2.


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 10, 2014)

I use the Boss ODB-3 for my distortion and I absolutely love the sound I get from it. I get a good, almost Chaosphere-sounding tone from it.

It all depends on your preference really though, look into a couple different pedals and see which one gives you the sound you're looking for. I've been messing around with the m80 D.I.+ at my work and that wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 10, 2014)

In my tech death days, an Iceman straight into an Ampeg got the job done. Lots of bass, lots of mids, not a lot of treble. The Iceman was a bit too warm and fuzzy sounding, ironically enough, but it still did the job.

But I was aiming for the opposite of the Necrophagist/Beyond Creation bass tone, if that's your goal - I can't stand that tone at all.


----------



## eyeswide (Mar 11, 2014)

What's the best topping to put on ice cream? It's all in how you feel it should sound!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Mar 11, 2014)

I like to boost the mids and a little treble to cut through with a sharper sound adding bass to round off the low end and keep everything tight and punchy. Honestly, strings made a big difference for my sound. Going from Elixer to Kaliums gave it a really nice bright sound that had a lot of bite to it. I use my Darkglass pedal to work the mids even more and dial it in even tighter with enough gain to give even more of a bite and edge to the sound. But that's just me lol


----------



## crg123 (Mar 13, 2014)

+1 for Kalium strings + darkglass. I use these with my BTB1406e and it sounds killer


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 19, 2014)

*ahem*







---edit---

This has been my desktop background for some time now. One day I will have enough money.


----------

